# Dojo loach is sick



## dude1787 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, don't know if if this is off topic but this is my aquatic buddy Fungdungus, he seems be getting these sores on him. I was using ick remover and it went away for a day or 2 then cleaned the tank, thinking I should have kept using the ick remover for another day or 2. 

I do a 50/50 water change once a month, it just depends. Right now I am feeding him shrimp pellets (he loves them) .Before that I was feeding him frozen blood worms. I've had him for about 3 years and this has never happened to him before. Any advice would really help.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

That is most definitely not ich.


----------



## dude1787 (Nov 4, 2013)

Any idea of what I should do?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

dude1787 said:


> Any idea of what I should do?


 Hopefully someone else who knows more about this than I will be by. In the meantime it is either fungal or bacterial in nature. Bacterial infections are either gram positive or gram negative. If the infection cannot be determined, then I would treat with a broad spectrum (treats both) antibiotic. I don't think it's fungal, but that's just my best guess.


----------



## dude1787 (Nov 4, 2013)

He's looking alot better this morning, Im going to use ich remover until he's completely healed and then for a couple more days just to make sure it doesn't come back


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

dude1787 said:


> He's looking alot better this morning, Im going to use ich remover until he's completely healed and then for a couple more days just to make sure it doesn't come back


There is absolutely no question that it's not ich. 

If I recall correctly some anti parasite meds also have anti fungal properties so that might be it.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I am thinking this is fungal as well

And I think, unless you're tank is heavily planted, a monthly 50% water change isn't enough for him and any other fish he is with. I recommend WEEKLY 50%. This is what i do with both of my tanks and have found my stock to be happier with weekly 50%s


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

This treats fungus issues
Tho it doesn't state wither or not it is safe to use with scaleless fish online. I would read the packing in store.
Mardel® Maracyn® Antibiotic for Fish - Freshwater - Water Care - PetSmart

This as well. Again, read the packing in store
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10850831&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

Kordon Rid Ich Plus treats fungal diseases as well. I have the same thing in my fish cabinet and it state it is safe for scaleless fish
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11066251&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm going to be honest and say that I don't do more than monthly changes anymore (unplanted tanks). If I ever have an issue with one of my tanks I will step it up to once a week as my first line of "treatment". There is no way to know if the water change schedule has anything to do with the problem or not. Regardless, upping the water change schedule while the fish has a problem is a good idea.


----------



## dude1787 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I used some tetra algae control. I thought that might help a little, then I got this other stuff at the store called fungus clear that is supposed to take care of fungus and bacteria, I am going to try it out tomorrow. I didn't want to use it on the same day as I used the algae control. He looks like he is healing up a little bit. If this becomes a reoccurring thing I'm going to do at least a biweekly 50/50 water change and see if that helps. I don't keep too many other fish in that tank for various reasons. It's just him and a couple smaller guys. He's almost 4 years old and he has a lot of personality.


----------

